# BBC Quits F1



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

So more money for nothing...No License fee soon as you are paying for nothing except Eastenders and Wimbledon as far as entertainment goes.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Thats tv as a rule, sky 1 and atlantic are good channels thats about it, i recon i have watched tv 5-6 times in the last 3 months.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Channel 4 has picked it up, same deal for the amount of live races plus they've agreed no advert breaks during the races


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Its no secret the current government thinks it isn't the bbc's place to do popular programming or anything of any worth. Completely unrelated to party donations from big media companies I'm sure.
This is just the start.Six nations will be next.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not surprised in the slightest that the BBC has dropped F1. I'm amazed channel 4 had got it though. 

Being on channel 4 probably highlights F1's popularity. It's not as if channel 4 pulls in the biggest of shows and sports. 


Channel 4 is a pain with adverts, which ruins watching live sport, then you only get half the season anyway. You can hardly be a fan when you can't get to watch. 

F1 is killing itself. It's pricing itself out of the market and not providing a product to match. 

F1 is moving away from a sport for enthusiasts, to a series for rich men to flex their financial powers for show. 

Half the races are now held in places with no racing pedigree. 

Greed is killing F1.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Greed has already killed F1.


Just a little edit :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

*F1 moves to channel 4*

Surprised to see channel 4 will be taking over the free to air TV rights from next year. BBC simply could no long afford to carry on .


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

There's not many sports greed hasn't killed


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I've always preferred BBC F1 coverage to sky, so this is a big, big disappointment to me, especially as it was something I could talk about with my late dad. Shame on the BBC (especially when they are still churning out so much rubbish for the masses!)


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I quit f1 a few years back, absolute rubbish now. They've killed it 

Also bbc is a joke, haven't paid for a licence in years, don't see what we are supposed to pay for


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

C4 has most of the programs I go out of my way to watch. 

I can't remember the last time I wanted to watch anything on the BBC.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It will only get worse, by all accounts the BBC still need to save over £100 million.


----------



## Simon0014 (Oct 23, 2012)

Really losing faith in the BBC, the amount of extra money that needs to be saved there will no doubt be a few other big programs axed from the line-up!

Just sack off soaps, the world would be a much better place.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Annoying as the coverage (when they were showing a live race) was pretty good. And they've already lost a lot of sport but at least ITV didn't get it. 

If they didn't waste shed loans on ego Evans me me me show and other rubbish they put on they could afford to keep it. I heard they want to spend loads on the Olympics in Rio next year, no doubt they'll pay to send scores of people over the to 'work' and stay in fancy hotels


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Clancy said:


> I quit f1 a few years back, absolute rubbish now. They've killed it
> 
> Also bbc is a joke, haven't paid for a licence in years, don't see what we are supposed to pay for


How do you get away with that?
I thought you had to have a tv license, obviously not if you don't own a TV tho.

Gonz.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> How do you get away with that?
> I thought you had to have a tv license, obviously not if you don't own a TV tho.
> 
> Gonz.


Who checks? They send loads of reminder letters but that's it


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought they had vans that drove around ect, or was that back in the day when they could afford to.


----------



## jambo. (Jun 3, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> How do you get away with that?
> I thought you had to have a tv license, obviously not if you don't own a TV tho.
> 
> Gonz.


There is no law that states you must have a tv licence, cancel it and spend your money on better things. send any letters back with your name on it unopened, just write 'not at this address' on it. Further letters will come addressed to the legal occupier. Anyone knocks on the door don't confirm your name if they ask, simply say you're not interested and close the door, they have no rights to enter your property. It really is that simple.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

jambo. said:


> There is no law that states you must have a tv licence, cancel it and spend your money on better things. send any letters back with your name on it unopened, just write 'not at this address' on it. Further letters will come addressed to the legal occupier. Anyone knocks on the door don't confirm your name if they ask, simply say you're not interested and close the door, they have no rights to enter your property. It really is that simple.


No wonder the BBC are cash strapped.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol, rebellious behaviour. Start a non paying tv licence slot on DW. 

Gonz.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I would be very careful in assuming they have no rights to enter your property, if they turn up with a police officer and he or she decides they want to enter your home, you can't stop them. Well you can but it will cost you a new front door and a night at the police station for starters


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyway, this has gone off topic somewhat, lets get it back on track please


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

muzzer42 said:


> I would be very careful in assuming they have no rights to enter your property, if they turn up with a police officer and he or she decides they want to enter your home, you can't stop them. Well you can but it will cost you a new front door and a night at the police station for starters


Rubbish, the Police can't just enter your property.

I've not had a tv license for 8 years and yes I have a tv

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/utilities/tv-licence


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If they suspect a breach of the peace is being commited, then yes they can enter your property without a warrant. 


However, this is going off topic, lets get it back to the original topic please


----------

